# The Meg! Shark movie fans where are ya!



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

There's got to be shark genre fans here! Anyone watched it already? I think it played like a big budget B-Movie...which is AWESOME! XD

It's got good silly fun with a balance of over-the-top shark goodness and seriousness...if serious plots can even exist in a film about a giant primeval shark, haha.

Also, pitting Jason Statham against a CGI shark turned out to be as satisfying as I wanted it to be


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

Who doesn't love the original Jaws!? I watched it over and over again as a kid. Another good one thats overlooked is Deep Blue Sea. It even had LL Cool J in it!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

And I am NOT ashamed to say I have not seen Sharknado!


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who doesn't love the original Jaws!? I watched it over and over again as a kid. Another good one thats overlooked is Deep Blue Sea. It even had LL Cool J in it!!



Oh man, Deep Blue Sea! Definitely overlooked but a classic. I think that got me into shark movies as a kid (I saw Jaws on TV later on, but that scene where they got stuck in the long tunnel really got me). And Samuel L. Jackson also got eaten in it!!! 

Also Sharknado...I haven't seen it neither. I don't think I know anyone who wants to watch it together HAHA


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 17, 2018)

I have yet to see this film, but I do intend to view it soon! I do have high expectations for it. The previews gave me a ‘Jurassic Park’ feel. I shall share my opinion on this once I have viewed it!


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 17, 2018)

I read 4 of the MEG books by Steve Alten, so iam naturally very excited to see the movie adaptation. ^^


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 17, 2018)

BTW, I just noticed that many people dont even know about the books, which is surprising to me.
As far as I know the books are very successful in the United States. As a European I had to import half of them unfortunately.
The first two where great, the rest, well, that's debatable.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

ShyFox said:


> I have yet to see this film, but I do intend to view it soon! I do have high expectations for it. The previews gave me a ‘Jurassic Park’ feel. I shall share my opinion on this once I have viewed it!


Hope you enjoy it! 



Scales42 said:


> BTW, I just noticed that many people dont even know about the books, which is surprising to me.
> As far as I know the books are very successful in the United States. As a European I had to import half of them unfortunately.
> The first two where great, the rest, well, that's debatable.



Oh yeah I completely forgot about the novel (heard it some time ago but...hahah)! Didn't know it was a series though. I'll have to pick up the first one then! 
It being adapted from a novel explains a lot of things though. I thought the origin of the megalodon is real cool since it's kinda rare to see ideas based on real science in movie like these


----------

